# Ive had a mallory weiss tear - Ive lost all confidence suddenly



## sheena 1M (Oct 4, 2006)

Im after your views thanks.  I was rushed to A&E 3 days ago (im 19 weeks preg) with lots of blood in my vomit.  Ive had bad morning sickness for months but never had any bleeding.  Strangely, the 3 days before this incident, id had really good days - no vomiting and alot less nausea so thought the bad days were over.

Anyway, ive just got out of hospital and the whole thing has realy shaken me up.  Ive lost all my confidence and dreading it happen again because if it does they say they'll have to take more drastic action.  They diagnosed   'haematmesis.  Hypermesis induced mallory weiss tear'.  Due to my preg being high risk anyway, and me being 40 etc i hadn't wanted any drugs or intevention, but had to agree to it - so ive had chest xrays, drugs and all sorts. I feel really disapppointed.  Ive left there with  haemaglobin levels drastically lowered and have to take ferrous sulphate and ranitdine.. 

Midwife came to see me on the ward and the baby was fine - heartbeat great and moving nicely.  She assured me the extra drugs im now having to take will be OK/in my best interest.

So here i am - dreading being sick again incase I bleed, dreading eating something that affects the recovery of the tear, lonely and frightened  and just really tearful (my pregnancy had been so low in anxiety until now - id been so calm and not at all tearful or moodyetc.)

Any words of wisdom to get me through?  My DH won't allow me to go back to work now until after birth so I have a long wait, and my family all live 300 miles away.  I just don't want another medical emergency (I had septicmia last May and that whole thing had me ending up in  a pyschiatric hospital as loads of things went wrong and some of the drugs they gave me made me go pyschotic.)


Thanks for reading this - im sure a little time will heal me and make me strong again .....?

Sheena xxx


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Hi hun

poor you, you have ben through the mill haven't you!?

I think that you need to keep thinking of the positive side of all of this, difficult I know!!

Your hormones are obviously so high and excellent levels for your pregnancy that they have caused all of that sickness.

I presume that they have suggested plain, non-spicey food!? As for the iron tablets, I suggest that you get some spatone from your local health food shop, it is a liquid and therefore quicker to work with no side effects (constipation or sickness). It comes in a box of small pouches and is best taken with a small glass of fresh orange, so that the vit C helps the iron to be absorbed.

As for the drugs that they gave you lasst time, make sure that you are aware of them and make sure they don't give them to you again!!! That is their job really but it will give you a bit of something to concerntrate on.

Try the travel sickness bands for your nausea and also try an orange in the morning and one in the afternoon. It balances out your blood sugars, hopefully preventing the dips and dives that can cause the sickness.

If you are still sick then it may be worth asking your GP about anti-sickness drugs.

What will happen, will happen and as long as you do what is right for you and your baby, you can't be expected to do anything else.

You know where we are if you need us, even for a chat

Take care x


----------

